# Central Hydraulics/Kodiak 7500



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey guys,

Any and all input would be much appreciated. I'm attempting my first foray into the world of larger trucks/spreaders and I'm a little green behind the ears. I have the opportunity to purchase a 2000 c7500 w/ a cat 3125/Allison auto. The truck is a crew cab w/ 35,000 actual mi and a 12 ft flat bed dump. Do these trucks usually need to be plumbed for central hydraulics to run a hydraulic spreader, or is that already set up with the dump bed/pto? Any other options, as far as spreaders are concerned, that would be viable?


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

Anybody have an approx. cost on running hydraulics for the salter? The truck currently has a dump bed and a hydraulic winch on the front I'm looking to purchase in the next few days. Any advice?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

5-6 k for a central hyd.Your pto most likely won't run a sander. Mine raises bed,can not 
drive with it engaged. Max rpm 1200rpm.I installed an electric swenson under tailgate sander.Same as hydro unit with the exception of electric motor.4300$, 6 hrs to install.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

If it had been only a dump bed I would of suspected it to be a PTO / dump pump. The hydraulic winch now has me wondering if it has a PTO / single pump / 2-spool valve. It will depend on how the hydraulics is set-up as to what you will need for spreader operation.
Need pics of hydraulics to be able to tell you.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

leigh;1319562 said:


> I installed an electric swenson under tailgate sander.Same as hydro unit with the exception of electric motor.4300$, 6 hrs to install.


I've got the same dilemma. Are you happy with the electric???


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Brad3403;1319566 said:


> I've got the same dilemma. Are you happy with the electric???


Last year was my first with the under tailgate.No problems with it.Ran about 80 tons through it. Advantage was being able to fill whole bed with salt, 6-7 yds.That helped alot 
with the poor traction you get with these big 2 wd trucks. Notice a big drop off in traction as you start to run low! Easy to store in off season. Learning curve with raising the bed
and keeping sander full without dumping salt over the back.Did that a couple of times.
Biggest challenge for me was the lack of power down on my dump bed.It's like dumping a load and finding out you left your tailgate locked.When your down to your last yd or 3
there's to much weight for the bed lower.I learned quick tricks to get bed down,backing up a hill while pushing down control,hanging my 225 lb body from the side stairs, putting 
a tow strap from the front of the body and driving over it with the rear wheels.This year 
I'm going to install a liner to help salt slide better.Nice to be able to use truck to move snow with out taking off the sander.Sorry if a little off topic.I don't see any disadvantages of running a electric rather than hydro. Dealer in N.J. told me contractors were running 
the electrics on their tri-axles and using on the state highways,said they were happy and there going through more salt in one storm than I use all year.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

I would go central hydraulics if it were mine.

www.procutfirewood.com


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

SNOWLORD;1319666 said:


> I would go central hydraulics if it were mine.
> 
> Ideally yes, but it more than doubles the price. Is it worth it???


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Brad3403;1319993 said:


> SNOWLORD;1319666 said:
> 
> 
> > I would go central hydraulics if it were mine.
> ...


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the info fellas. We are still negotiating, but I think I will be able to get this rig for about $7500 out the door which is an amazing deal- I'm still not sure I want to spend 5k on hydraulics + spreader+ plow+ luggers for the rear.

I figure there are two options. 1) Swap the flat bed for a dump and go the electric tailgate route or 2) purchase an electric Vbox for now and have room to haul Snow blowers ect on the front....don't ask how I intend to load/unload the blowers.....I haven't got that far yet.

I'm guessing I would only be able to get a 4 yard Box max (snowex, Buyers ect) but then there is the traction issue as stated previously. Here is an interesting option from Swenson though......any thoughts?

http://www.swensonproducts.com/Spreaders/VBoxSpreaders/VBELEVElectricDrive.aspx


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

Here is a pic


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

i have a 2008 Kodiak 4500 Pickup bed. It is already "plumbed" for a pto If that helps you any... I dont even have a dump bed on the truck.
And also why would you go through the trouble of adding anything to it i would get a truckcraft BEd and rep. Tailgate spreader for it... ALL ELECTRIC. 
Then what would be weird yet sweet is if you made a plywood platform in the front of the truck on the "front bumper" and put the snow blowers right there. Then put a Nice big Plow on the front. 

That would be on hell of a weird setup though!


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

Very interesting Plow Man. The bumper has a 30,000 lb hydraulic winch attached to it.......I was planning on taking it off and maybe selling it but I wonder if It's possible to attach a 10 ft blade w/ out doing so. Neat idea. Keep em coming guys. In return I will post pics when it is outfitted!


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Red Bull Junkie;1320260 said:


> Very interesting Plow Man. The bumper has a 30,000 lb hydraulic winch attached to it.......I was planning on taking it off and maybe selling it but I wonder if It's possible to attach a 10 ft blade w/ out doing so. Neat idea. Keep em coming guys. In return I will post pics when it is outfitted!


If i were you i would Most deffinetly try to put the plow on without moving the winch. Could come in handy. When my kodiak gets stuck its about a 250 dollar bill if i cant get out! :realmad:

What part of MI are you from??

Also weight is your best friend!... The duallys spread your Footprint a little wider so in the winter the best thing is to have weight in the back to compensate for that.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

Plow man Foster;1320275 said:


> If i were you i would Most deffinetly try to put the plow on without moving the winch. Could come in handy. When my kodiak gets stuck its about a 250 dollar bill if i cant get out! :realmad:
> 
> What part of MI are you from??
> 
> Also weight is your best friend!... The duallys spread your Footprint a little wider so in the winter the best thing is to have weight in the back to compensate for that.


Ouch. That would get old fast. PM sent.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

As far as the weight.....that would be the down side of only having a 4 yard capacity box-that and it kind of defeats the purpose of having a large GVW truck. The Swenson electric could be an option though, with up to 8.5 yard capacity. 
http://www.swensonproducts.com/Spreaders/VBoxSpreaders/VBELEVElectricDrive.aspx


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Red Bull Junkie;1320285 said:


> As far as the weight.....that would be the down side of only having a 4 yard capacity box-that and it kind of defeats the purpose of having a large GVW truck. The Swenson electric could be an option though, with up to 8.5 yard capacity.
> http://www.swensonproducts.com/Spreaders/VBoxSpreaders/VBELEVElectricDrive.aspx


Have you ever considered Using Liquid calcium Chloride/ Brine??? We use it 80% of the time and LOVE it! 
The guys who use it Love it, the ones who have tried it HATE it!

This would be cool on your truck:


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice to know I'm not the only plow jockey surfing plow site to the wee hours. lol. 

I have had more interest in using cal/salt brine lately. They had a class at the MI snow show but it conflicted with another session that I wanted to attend. (what a flop the show was this year by the way). 

During what conditions don't you use brine? Do you make your own salt brine/calcium combo or just use straight cal? Can you tell me more about your experience using this technique?


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Honestly, I think the truck is too big, but that's my opinion and I don't know what accounts you have to use it on.

I can haul 3.5 tons of salt, or around 3 yards in my C3500HD, and it's a smaller truck compared to the one your looking at and I can still manage smaller tighter lots, and turn around and do a 6 acre complex.

Another thought too is that if you go with a central hydro system, it would be harder to install a a V-plow or Wide-Out/Blizzard plow. You can do it, but it would be a pricey valve body to run it. A strait blade would keep you costs down if you run it off a hydro pump.

....


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

White Gardens;1320381 said:


> Honestly, I think the truck is too big, but that's my opinion and I don't know what accounts you have to use it on.
> 
> I can haul 3.5 tons of salt, or around 3 yards in my C3500HD, and it's a smaller truck compared to the one your looking at and I can still manage smaller tighter lots, and turn around and do a 6 acre complex.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input White- We service mostly large apartment's and some Industrial sites. We also have some smaller properties (day care facilities, small retail) but those can be handled with our 2 yard trucks.

I think this unit is going to earn it's keep carrying a sidewalk crew (crew cab) and a large amount of ice melt product, as this will eliminate reloading and improve efficiency- We can also use this rig in the summer months.

good point about the straight blade although, i'm concerned that the truck may be to big for a wide out type plow. I'm thinking more along the lines of Wausau or Bonnell grade.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Red Bull Junkie;1320354 said:


> Nice to know I'm not the only plow jockey surfing plow site to the wee hours. lol.
> 
> I have had more interest in using cal/salt brine lately. They had a class at the MI snow show but it conflicted with another session that I wanted to attend. (what a flop the show was this year by the way).
> 
> During what conditions don't you use brine? Do you make your own salt brine/calcium combo or just use straight cal? Can you tell me more about your experience using this technique?


Hhahah yeah this site is addicting! We use a cal/salt mix. never straight cal unless its REQUIRED.

We dont make it.... We rather just buy it and have a consistant/ somewhat perfect mix. Because in some situations If we make one wrong turn we can lose the account and never get it back. Also this way you know what to expect when you come back to the lot after a couple hours.

The only time we dont really use it is if there is alot of blowing snow/ blizzard like conditions. Thats when nothing works all you can do is plow.

We love brine I use it about 80% of the time The rest is the usual rock salt because its required. In some cases rock IS better. Like when the snow is VERY compacted, we use both. Works like Fire! 
With liquid you dont have to worry about the leftovers Freezing in the truck. This stuff never freezes. This is why you can spray it at lover temps than rock salt. The brine i use activates all the way down to -5 degrees.

Really you just have to try it out. You can get sprayers for your truck that run off of gas or electric pumps. I would say gas is better but its really up to you.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

If your worried about traction, take a look at these http://www.onspot.com . You can by a flip of a switch engage or disenagage as oppossed to chaining up. I am adding a set to my F650 for the winter for traction. I am in an urban area so dont need traction all the time but good to have. Around here all fire trucks, ambulances and city plow trucks have them.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

Picking her up Monday. Any more ideas? How would you go about loading/unloading 2 stage blowers?


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Red Bull Junkie;1328369 said:


> Picking her up Monday. Any more ideas? How would you go about loading/unloading 2 stage blowers?


That truck would be sweet with a Belly blade

As for loading snow blowers I have seen a truck like "yours" On here where the guy mounted a Lift on the side of the truck and he uses it to lift the blowers up on.

Sweet ay?








http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=113688


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

You are the man! thanks again for all the info. I think that small lift is the answer-It would be perfect on the front of the flat bed behind a vbox or liquid tank. I'm leaning towards a box and spraying at the spinner though. Do you have any thoughts on that?


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Red Bull Junkie;1328474 said:


> You are the man! thanks again for all the info. I think that small lift is the answer-It would be perfect on the front of the flat bed behind a vbox or liquid tank. I'm leaning towards a box and spraying at the spinner though. Do you have any thoughts on that?


hahah No problem. yeah many guys do that too. spray the liquid directly on the salt as its coming off of the spinner. Thats not hard to do either. Just gotta figure out how much liquid you will be using. That will determine the size of your pump and tank.

I used to have a 2GPM pump on mine..bought a simple spray fan tip from tractor supply or grainger. Used a ATV tank think it was 50 gallons. wired the switch to a little switch box that i just ran into the cab that controlled the lights on the spreader too... never took any pics but being the plowsite fanatic i am, im sure i can find a pic of someone elses on here....Also many companies make Pre-wet kits (liquid kits) that mount to your spreader... More Municipal spreader brands.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

Pictures will be posted on Tuesday.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Here's a much better system in my opinion - http://rud.com/en-us/produkte/schneeketten/rotogrip/rotogrip1.html
Work in reverse as well and the 18-strand will work as low as 2-3mph



NEUSWEDE;1320629 said:


> If your worried about traction, take a look at these http://www.onspot.com . You can by a flip of a switch engage or disenagage as oppossed to chaining up. I am adding a set to my F650 for the winter for traction. I am in an urban area so dont need traction all the time but good to have. Around here all fire trucks, ambulances and city plow trucks have them.


----------



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

*"Auto" tire chains*

Have people had much luck with these systems. Friend of mine runs with the local fire company. Said they had trouble in 6"+ snow with a system like this. Ended up having to respond in peoples 4x4s and leave the Engines out on the roads that had been plowed.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

DavCut;1329836 said:


> Have people had much luck with these systems. Friend of mine runs with the local fire company. Said they had trouble in 6"+ snow with a system like this. Ended up having to respond in peoples 4x4s and leave the Engines out on the roads that had been plowed.


around here I see alot of fire departments Outfitted like this: 
(wise people with BOSS Plows UNITE!) 









This is sweet too Brush guard mounted to the undercarriage


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

Grip system is interesting. I think i'm going to put a set of luggers on the rear and see how she handles with a load of salt. If need be I will explore other options. I picked up the truck today but forgot my camera...pictures tomorrow for sure. If anybody has pics of there larger truck set up I would love to see them as well!


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

Plow man Foster;1330062 said:


> around here I see alot of fire departments Outfitted like this:
> (wise people with BOSS Plows UNITE!)
> 
> 
> ...


x2 on The Boss


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

Posted a few pics in the pic forum. Under "new grocery getter."


----------



## michsnowman (Nov 6, 2011)

u need to think about the driver if it is in cdl range not just anyone can drive the truck


----------



## michsnowman (Nov 6, 2011)

if the truck is in cdl range not just anyone can drive. if u have a driver with a cdl no worres


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Look at mine i have in the for sale area -----truck ---plow--wing--sander. ready to go.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

run the liquid, pretreat with it and than post treat


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

You guys are awesome. Thanks for giving me your opinions. Looks like we have settled on the new SaltDogg SHPE 6000. The SaltDogg Website said it wouldn't be available untill December however, Angelo's said they are available and can have one delivered in about a week. What size liquid tanks do you think I should get? (it's a 6 yard box). I was thinking dual 55 gallon should do the trick.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

What are you asking for those rigs Doctor? That set up would work great for some of the condo communities we service with full size streets.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Red Bull Junkie;1346150 said:


> You guys are awesome. Thanks for giving me your opinions. Looks like we have settled on the new SaltDogg SHPE 6000. The SaltDogg Website said it wouldn't be available untill December however, Angelo's said they are available and can have one delivered in about a week. What size liquid tanks do you think I should get? (it's a 6 yard box). I was thinking dual 55 gallon should do the trick.


yeah unless you can fit a tote on there somewhere. 
So you are going to spray the rock or just spray the pavement?


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

Just going to spray the rock for now. You peaked my interest on straight liquid though, and I'm looking at setting something up next year. Do you think I could get away with a 55 gallon tank and just strap a drum on the bed for manual refill? It would save me some $$.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Red Bull Junkie;1346194 said:


> Just going to spray the rock for now. You peaked my interest on straight liquid though, and I'm looking at setting something up next year. Do you think I could get away with a 55 gallon tank and just strap a drum on the bed for manual refill? It would save me some $$.


Sure you can!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Red Bull Junkie;1320223 said:


> Here is a pic


Does it have a pump out the front or is the frame extension strictly for the winch?


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

I believe a pump is attached as well. On another note, I ordered the new SHPE 6000 with a dual 55 gallon pre-wet system. Supplier said it will take about a week for it to get here as it's not an in-stock item. Will post some pics when it's all set up.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Plow man Foster;1320348 said:


> Have you ever considered Using Liquid calcium Chloride/ Brine??? We use it 80% of the time and LOVE it!
> The guys who use it Love it, the ones who have tried it HATE it!
> 
> This would be cool on your truck:


Hey Plowman,

I know this is an old as dirt thread, but did a search on Municipal liquid setups and came across your pics. I am a small operation in MD right now, but the one of the only around doing liquids. We are putting a proposal together for some municipal spraying and you might be able to help me out. What size tanks and setups are in those pics? What size trucks are they going on? Are you making you own Brine and how much are you charging to spray? You can PM me back if you need too. I can share my sell/apply rates with you now and see where you would go for larger applications with what I want to do..

Thanks


----------

